
Second Landing of Falcon 9 First Stage at Landing Zone 1 - Cogito
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKCU6WfLtjk
======
Cogito
My favourite part of this landing was the on-board camera view of the landing
burn.

Hopefully they will release the entire on-board footage, would be really
interesting to watch the launch from the rocket's perspective.

~~~
dtparr
Have you seen this[0] from Thaicom 8's landing on the ASDS? Shows everything
from grid fin deploy onward during daylight hours.

0 -
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=4jEz03Z8azc](https://youtube.com/watch?v=4jEz03Z8azc)

~~~
Cogito
I have, it's a pretty fantastic view!

What I'd love to see is that view for the entire launch and landing, in real
time instead of sped up.

I didn't think about it, but you're right in that the view wouldn't be great
for this one as it was at night time.

------
Animats
The video coverage is much better this time, with a distant camera on the
landing and a camera on the booster. Then, after the landing, they bring up
spotlights on the booster. The barge doesn't have all that, but it probably
will in time.

~~~
dlgeek
That's because they're landing on a fixed landing pad on land, where you get
nice hard-wired cameras right to the video processing facility. On the ship,
they're doing it by trying to punch a limited-bandwidth satellite data link
through the thermal bloom of the landing rocket. It makes a big different.

~~~
nicolapcweek94
This was also a NASA launch, so they probably provided additional cameras
and/or stuff like that, like they did with CRS8's chase plane (the first
successful landing on the ship, the plane circling the boat was provided by
NASA since that too was a ISS mission)

~~~
dlgeek
I am guessing that NASA (or more likely the USAF who owns the range) has a lot
of the cameras on the launch complex, but not at the landing complex. You can
see this on NASA TV which runs a different camera angle during launch, and
immediately follows the launch broadcast with a series of replays from a bunch
of different camera (running each camera's footage straight). However, during
the landing, NASA TV just re-ran SpaceX's content (complete with overlays) and
the landing replay was just a single camera shot from the same ground camera.

(However, I totally believe that the tracking camera during the re-entry burn
was a NASA/USAF asset).

Given that the launch complex had/has a lot of existing infrastructure
predating SpaceX and the landing complex was bulldozed to basically a giant
concrete pad and a fire suppression system, that's not out of the question.

------
gggggg11111
Incredible, its almost becoming routine now!

~~~
niels_olson
Landing large vehicles will never be routine. Every ship that moors, every
plane that lands, is a life-threatening event that can go wrong in ways the
public will never anticipate but the professionals have entire subsystems
designed to manage.

